# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ηχεία & PC Ηχεία >  ΕΠΙΣΚΕΥΗ ΗΧΕΙΩΝ PC

## marios

Κάνουν ένα βουητό το οποίο ακούγεται με την ίδια ένταση ακόμα κ οταν χαμηλώνεις την ένταση απο το ποτενσιόμετρο. :Shocked:  Ήχος ακούγεται παντως. Καμιά ιδέα;  :Question:

----------


## _ab

Τι χρησιμοποιει για ενισχυση ολοκληρωμενο η τρανζιστορ?

----------


## marios

IC. To TEA2025

----------


## gsmaster

Το πιο πιθανό είναι να χρησιμοποιεί κάποιο ολοκληρωμένο. 
Παίζει ρόλο ποιάς συχνότητας είναι το βουητό:

- Αν είναι σταθερός γύρω στα 100 Hz, τσέκαρε το τροφοδοτικό του, κάπου μετά την γέφυρα θα έχει κάποιον μεγάλο ηλεκτρολυτικό πυκνωτή. Βάλε άλλον ένα παράλληλα. 

-Αν είναι τυχαίας συχνότητας, τσέκαρε τις κολλήσεις από το ποτενσιόμετρο και από τις ειδόδους του ολοκληρωμένου ενίσχυσης κάπου εκεί περνάει ο θόρυβος. 

-Αλιώς άλλαξε πυκνωτές (αν έχει) στην είσοδο και την έξοδο του IC ενισχυσης και αν δεν κάνει τίποτα κι αυτό, άλλαξε το ίδιο το ολοκληρωμένο.

----------


## marios

Τελικά ήταν ο πυκνώτής εξομάλυνσης στο τροφοδοτικό  :Shocked:  
Ευχαριστώ για την πολύτιμη βοήθειά σας!!!!! :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P

----------

